# Fishing Sandy Hook?



## Freeman (May 16, 2006)

I am planning on fishing the north end of Sandy Hook within the next few weeks..any one out there have any tips for me as far as what's happening out there right now, baits to use, time of day... etc.
I plan on fishing for strippers and dont plan on fishing past dark. Thanks


----------



## Freeman (May 16, 2006)

Freeman said:


> I am planning on fishing the north end of Sandy Hook within the next few weeks..any one out there have any tips for me as far as what's happening out there right now, baits to use, time of day... etc.
> I plan on fishing for stripers and dont plan on fishing past dark. Thanks


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Sandy Hook*

Are you going off boat or land?


----------



## Freeman (May 16, 2006)

I'll be fishin from the Beach on the North end of the hook. Im not sure if I should try North beach or the tip.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hey right now clam and bunker are the main baits. And they need to be fresh. Stripers and Blues all over the place. I you wanna get onboard a boat my capt has to open spots left. Just give him a ring. www.tunawahoo.com. i know he is going to be trolling and anchored using clam and spoons


----------



## Freeman (May 16, 2006)

I fished North Beach on Friday, using clams and caught a 27". Then I tried the point on Saturday and got nothing all day, many people and boats out there but did'nt see one bent rod!


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

The ASA tourny is going on right now in Raritan that is why nothing is happening the boats are bad this year. Heard that a total of four tourny this week. All the boats spooking the fish.


----------



## Freeman (May 16, 2006)

Anyone fish out at Sandy Hook recently..if so What are they catching and where is the action?


----------

